# Can I use a PC 3D monitir with my home theater?



## BigLouis1971 (Jul 28, 2014)

Specifically the ASUS VG248QE. I plan to get that 3D monitor for my PC and I was wondering if I can also hook it up to my home theater so I can get a taste of 3D from my standalone Blu-ray player without spending like a $1,000. I would also like to know if I can hook it up directly to my console.Thanks in advance!


----------



## BoredSysAdmin (Mar 6, 2011)

I don't believe this would be possible. This page says the "3d" is Nvidia specific and more than that is optional.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...313&cm_re=ASUS_VG248QE-_-24-236-313-_-Product 
(nVIDIA 3D version sold separately)

For Bluray 3D - you need HDMI 1.4 compatible BD Player and 3D TV


----------

